# Coolant flush



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

I need to do a coolant flush. I can't really find any DIY on a forum, does anybody have a link or know how to do it? I couldn't really find any drain plug nor radiator cap to add coolant into


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

there is no radiator.... you have a coolant reservoir on the left side of the engine bay. 

the while container with the blue cap. 










radiator wise, you just unplug the bottom hose and let it all gush out.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> there is no radiator.... you have a coolant reservoir on the left side of the engine bay.
> 
> the while container with the blue cap.


I'm aware of that lol. If you ever flushed the system, you would know that coolant won't go all the way into the system through reservoir, it'll get air and stop going. It has to be added from top of the radiator so it goes all the way down. 



Lucian1988 said:


> radiator wise, you just unplug the bottom hose and let it all gush out.


Yea, I think I'll do that.  I will check first how to add it first)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

timoshina said:


> I'm aware of that lol. If you ever flushed the system, you would know that coolant won't go all the way into the system through reservoir, it'll get air and stop going. It has to be added from top of the radiator so it goes all the way down.
> 
> 
> Yea, I think I'll do that.  I will check first how to add it first)


If you're re-filling the cooling system, it is done via the coolant cap on our engines. You will need a coolant evacuation tool in order to get all of the air out of the system properly.
The tool uses a valved vacuum operation to bleed air out of the system and ensure that only coolant remains.

When doing a flush, you can disconnect the lower radiator hose to drain it. :beer:


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you're re-filling the cooling system, it is done via the coolant cap on our engines. You will need a coolant evacuation tool in order to get all of the air out of the system properly.
> The tool uses a valved vacuum operation to bleed air out of the system and ensure that only coolant remains.
> 
> When doing a flush, you can disconnect the lower radiator hose to drain it. :beer:


I see the picture now, thanks! Looks like I'd have to visit my local mechanic for this simple but not simple procedure  
I hope I can at least do brake bleeding with a friend via "pedal pumping" and change manual trans' oil. :laugh: I just wanna replace all liquids as they are almost 7 years old (just my personal preference).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

timoshina said:


> I see the picture now, thanks! Looks like I'd have to visit my local mechanic for this simple but not simple procedure
> I hope I can at least do brake bleeding with a friend via "pedal pumping" and change manual trans' oil. :laugh: I just wanna replace all liquids as they are almost 7 years old (just my personal preference).


You can definitely still bleed the brakes and change the manual transmission oil without any specialty tools just fine.

I completely hear you on wanting to change out the old fluids, especially the brake fluid. I can't stand having a mushy brake pedal.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I got lucky and found this pressure bleeder for $40 off craigslist and I love it. You can do everything yourself
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-motive-parts/european-power-bleeder/motivepb/


ECS tunning has a nice kit too:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembl...-brake-fluid-flush-kit-level-3/007091ecs03kt/

I think ECS also has a kit for coolant flush


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought a vacuum coolant refill tool on ebay for $55...works fine.


----------



## MTcc (Jan 9, 2018)

+1 on the tool.

I've used it on my '06 Passat, '04 TT, and '12 Grand Cherokee


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

As far as the brake bleeding goes, I bought a pressure brake bleeder for $45 at Harbor Freight and it works great. But you do need an air compressor. Much easier and faster than pumping the pedal a million times and you get all that old fluid out.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Lucian1988 said:


> there is no radiator.... you have a coolant reservoir on the left side of the engine bay.
> 
> the while container with the blue cap.
> 
> ...


Can you take look for me at the stickers on the core support to see if any have part numbers on them? At least the three silver ones 

Mine are gone and I would like to replace them


----------

